# DICE Unit...



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

So I got one for christmas and I'm pretty damn excited to get it in and going and I fully intend on doing it myself (got the radio keys from 42DD and everything). Main thing to keep in mind, I have no electrical experience, so don't laugh please







. So... I went through the steps before-hand (good thing) and now I'm left with two questions. 1. how can I go about getting my radio code? I'm assuming the dealership would work but I'd rather not go through the effort if I don't need to. 2. What classifies a "grounded" wire? Where would I hook up the grounding wire and how?
So yea, that's my issue. Anyone out there with any help? It's appreciated, trust me. Thanks.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: DICE Unit... (illsmosisyou)*

you don't need the radio code, replace the blue chnager plug behind the radio with the white dice plug, connect the loose black wire to a good solid chassis ground (the metal chassis or the radio is a good choice)
plug and play the rest and you're all set to go


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

awesome. it mentioned in the directions that I should have it handy. definitely doing this on the next nice day i get. thanks man
EDIT: i just realized why i was concerned about the code. when my girlfriend's battery died and we got it jumped she needed to put in the code to use it again and if i'm to disconnect the battery when i hook this up i thought the same thing might happen. though her car is a honda... so... lol


_Modified by illsmosisyou at 8:47 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (illsmosisyou)*

on newer VWs, if the radio came out of the same car and is put back in, no code is needed, but if you follow what I said to do you'll see that the main power plug doesn't have to be disconnected, avoiding the whole code thing entirely


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

ah... ok. awesome. thanks man


----------

